# New install FreeBSD 10, xorg font problem



## jdmssmkr (Jan 28, 2014)

I've installed FreeBSD 10 in a virtual machines and installed all needed software using ports.

X11 fontrendering is quite ugly though and very visible in e.g. emacs. I have used the LCD_FILTERING make-option, disabled bitmap fonts and created a custom .fonts.conf where I enable hinting, autohint, antialiasing, ... (yeah, I've searched the forums).

However: nothing really works and all fonts are blocky and ugly.

Am I overlooking something?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2014)

Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log? It might be something as simple as a low resolution setting. It's also possible the fonts aren't loading properly.


----------



## jdmssmkr (Jan 28, 2014)

Already deleted the VM I'm afraid  But I've looked and there was nothing special in it, no warnings or errors except for a small keyboard problem.
Just found out something new: WITH_NEW_ORG  The ports are compiling, fingers crossed


----------



## jdmssmkr (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, that did the trick: big difference in font-quality.


----------

